# JTextArea - Umlautproblem



## RolandU (1. Nov 2007)

Hallo! Meiner erster Eintrag. Hoffentlich finde ich hier Hilfe für mein Problemchen.

Was ich will: System.out in eine JTextArea umleiten.

Funktioniert grundsätzlich auch super, habe aber Probleme mit Umlauten. Die JTextArea hat Probleme und der erzeuge Printstream hat wieder andere Probleme wie es scheint.

Meinen Code gibt es hier: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/15611/
Ich habe da ein paar 

Der Output in der Textarea sieht dann so aus, ich hoffe bei euch werden die Symbole so angezeigt wie bei mir. 

Option 2: √∂√§√º
Option 3: ￃﾶￃﾤￃﾼ
Option 4: ￢ﾈﾚ￢ﾈﾂ￢ﾈﾚￂﾧ￢ﾈﾚￂﾺ

Der output in der Konsole (Option 1) passt auch. Wenn ich das Charset in der Zeile 17 ändere, ändern sich auch die falschen Zeichen, jedoch habe ich nochts gefunden, womit sie richtig werden. Mein Code ist in UTF-8, mein System ist Mac OS X.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## dergrüne (1. Nov 2007)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber du solltest die Umlaute selber auch nochmal UTF-8 codieren, ,also anstatt:

textArea.setText("Option 2: öäü\n");

textArea.setText("Option 2: \u00F6\u00E4\u00FC\n");

Gruß


----------



## Guest (1. Nov 2007)

Danke für den Tipp!

"Option 2" funktioniert damit jetzt gut. Doch bei "Option 4", der Umleitung vom System.out sowie "Option 3" gehts noch nicht. Option 4 ist das, worum es mir eigentlich geht.


----------

